# My miniature english pointer puppy!



## Big Doe Down (Apr 10, 2012)

I call her a miniature english pointer, but really she is mixed with jack russell She definitely looks more like a pointer though. Her name is Jill. I'm going to use her as a flush dog for sure, but in a dream world I'll turn her into a good pointer as well. Her mom is a great english pointer, and her dad is a jack russell that is a great flush dog, and great at tracking deer. So hopefully I got the best of both worlds!

She is 10 weeks old and extremely playful.


----------



## John I. Shore (Apr 10, 2012)

She's a cutie.  Congrats.

John I.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 10, 2012)

Russel Pointer


----------



## Sam H (Apr 10, 2012)

She's a little doll....Should be a dynamo flusher!


----------



## 28gage (Apr 10, 2012)

Did the JR use a step stool?


----------



## pine nut (Apr 10, 2012)

Read a story once about somebody giving a JRT as a joke, to a guy who trained birddogs for a living, and the jack picked up the trade and started pointing and finding birds just by watching the training going on.  Might be a heck of a birddog...who can tell!  Good luck!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Apr 10, 2012)

The person I got her from is a good friend of mine and this actually isn't the first litter the JRT and the english pointer have had. This is the 2nd or 3rd I believe, and the friend of mine has kept 2 from previous litters and they are both awesome dogs. They are great at tracking deer, and he always takes at least one of the 2 with him when he quail hunts. They will point a bird, but they won't hold it long and they will flush like pros. If he worked with them I bet they would hold a point, but all he wants to use them as are flush dogs. So I should have a pretty good puppy!


----------



## Scottyhardison (Apr 11, 2012)

Does he have any more?
If so PM me the contact info please.


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Too CUTE!!!! post more pics!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Apr 12, 2012)

Scottyhardison said:


> Does he have any more?
> If so PM me the contact info please.



No he doesn't. There were 8 in the litter and they found homes pretty quickly. And the owner kept 2 for himself.


----------



## alphachief (Apr 12, 2012)

I have female boxer that will point dove in the backyard with the best of them.


----------



## GLS (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice looking pup.  At 10 weeks she should point if she has it in her.  Put a wing on a piece of mono tied to a pole and put it in front of her.  I bet she locks down on it and holds....Here's my Abby at 10 weeks locking down on a snipe wing.  She's now almost 15 mos. and a sister of Sam H's Colt.


----------



## Sam H (Apr 14, 2012)

GLS said:


> Nice looking pup.  At 10 weeks she should point if she has it in her.  Put a wing on a piece of mono tied to a pole and put it in front of her.  I bet she locks down on it and holds....Here's my Abby at 10 weeks locking down on a snipe wing.  She's now almost 15 mos. and a sister of Sam H's Colt.




Hey Gil....You got any current pics of Abby...I'm curious how she looks compared to Colt....
Sam


----------



## GLS (Apr 15, 2012)

Sam, no action shots since the last posting a few months ago.  Here's a recent photo my daughter took with her Iphone. Gil


----------



## Jim P (Apr 15, 2012)

Gotta love them Britts


----------



## zzweims (Apr 19, 2012)

I got my first 'bird dog' when I was 7.  Skipper was a JRT.  He started as a flusher, but when I later took him out with my dad's dogs (gsp, brittney) he turned into a pointer.  And he was a ******* retriever!

And ask RBC sometime about his girlfriend's bulldog.  I was boarding him at the farm for a while and took him out with the weims.  Turned into a pretty good hunting dog


----------



## Sine Nomen (Apr 19, 2012)

Awww, puppies are so cute


----------



## Big Doe Down (Apr 22, 2012)

My avatar now is a picture of her pointing this weekend when I introduced her to a couple live birds for the first time!


----------

